# Google- Lexicon initiates Phase II irritable bowel syndrome trial - Trading Markets (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon initiates Phase II *irritable bowel syndrome* trialTrading Markets (press release), CA - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*...* a biopharmaceutical company, has initiated a Phase II clinical trial of LX1031, the company's oral drug candidate for *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

